# Is this dry enough?



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

So would you seal this with R-35 at this point?
It would sit overnight. I've seen guys too paranoid to go for it.
It's not like it traps any moisture does it?




:cowboy:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

what exactly are we looking at? :blink:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Fresh Plaster?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

If that were eastern MA that would be ice damn moisture


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

It's a skim coated wall in the process of drying? I'd let it dry before putting anything on it.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

paintball head said:


> It's a skim coated wall in the process of drying? I'd let it dry before putting anything on it.


 
Yeah, floated walls, joint compound not plaster, thin coat, porous surface. Thought I'd get more sciencey responses.
Any particular reason for this opinion?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Personally, I would not trust R-35 for ANYTHING, let alone that. Gardz, twice for that:yes:


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

chrisn said:


> Personally, I would not trust R-35 for ANYTHING, let alone that. Gardz, twice for that:yes:


 It's over $30 a gallon, it's got to be good.

So Gardz twice, does it have to be fully dry?


----------



## Ohio Painter (Dec 22, 2014)

Not sure what is am seeing, let it dry another 24 hours is what I would do. I don't use R35 either, my go to wallpaper primer is Roman Pro 977.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Underdog said:


> It's over $30 a gallon, it's got to be good.
> 
> So Gardz twice, does it have to be fully dry?


and why NOT let it dry? I see no advantage to taking a chance. 

I mean, don't most coatings say "apply to dry surface" or sumthin to that effect ?

As you know, most anything you apply will SEAL the surface. What's then gonna happen to the moisture ?


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Ohio Painter said:


> Not sure what is am seeing, let it dry another 24 hours is what I would do. I don't use R35 either, my go to wallpaper primer is Roman Pro 977.


 It's a skim float of all purpose joint compound.
I go with what's available, never seen 977 but I'll look for it.



daArch said:


> and why NOT let it dry? I see no advantage to taking a chance.
> 
> I mean, don't most coatings say "apply to dry surface" or sumthin to that effect ?
> 
> As you know, most anything you apply will SEAL the surface. What's then gonna happen to the moisture ?


 If I let it dry it cuts my profit significantly. Turns a 2 day job into 3.
You're independently wealthy, of course you see no advantage. 

The next day it was dry, stiff, hard as anything I've seen. I imagine the moisture goes into the wall as well as without. And, it's dry to the touch, it doesn't give when you poke it with your finger.

Oh and btw, as if YOU follow instructions.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Underdog said:


> It's a skim float of all purpose joint compound.
> I go with what's available, never seen 977 but I'll look for it.
> 
> 
> ...


ok then


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Underdog said:


> It's a skim float of all purpose joint compound.
> I go with what's available, never seen 977 but I'll look for it.
> 
> 
> ...


Funny thing about rushing a job. What should be a 3 day job often turns into a 5 day job if you try to do it 2 ( There is never enough time to do it right the first time, but there is always enough time to do it over.)

I AM ???? Damn, why am I wasting my time here ????. I could be jet setting to Bermuda right now to play have a fun Friday on the golf course. 


I do know not to paint wet walls :thumbsup:


----------



## Ohio Painter (Dec 22, 2014)

The Roman Pro 977 will most likely have to be ordered. I finally convinced my local SW to stock it. It just has a much nicer grip without that tacky feeling.
Once SW dropped their Prewallcovering primer, which I really liked, I tried the R35. After a couple of jobs I said no more, too much slip for me. 
SW has tried to convince me that their multipurpose latex primer has been re formulated for used as a wallpaper primer, na I will let someone else try that.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Ohio Painter said:


> The Roman Pro 977 will most likely have to be ordered. I finally convinced my local SW to stock it. It just has a much nicer grip without that tacky feeling.
> Once SW dropped their Prewallcovering primer, which I really liked, I tried the R35. After a couple of jobs I said no more, too much slip for me.
> SW has tried to convince me that their multipurpose latex primer has been re formulated for used as a wallpaper primer, na I will let someone else try that.


977 is an adequate prep coat, but for some reason I wasn't drop dead enthralled with it. Especially when I found it possible to buy my all time favorite Swing Wallpaper Prep Coat in this area. 

Funny thing, over the last 40 plus years I've must have tried them all, but I started with Swing and am ending with it.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

chrisn said:


> ok then


 Hey, if y'all knew me, you wouldn't like me. However, in my defense, I don't get called back for repairs except for once in many months.



daArch said:


> Funny thing about rushing a job. What should be a 3 day job often turns into a 5 day job if you try to do it 2 ( There is never enough time to do it right the first time, but there is always enough time to do it over.)
> 
> I AM ???? Damn, why am I wasting my time here ????. I could be jet setting to Bermuda right now to play have a fun Friday on the golf course.
> 
> ...


 I get that and refer to my answer to Chris. My shortcuts are rare and thought out. And on this job I was working with severe foot pain and didn't want to drag this one out.

I just assumed you were giving back to the community that made you so successful. Guys like you aren't happy in the lap of luxury.

Even if it meant going home early? 



Ohio Painter said:


> The Roman Pro 977 will most likely have to be ordered. I finally convinced my local SW to stock it. It just has a much nicer grip without that tacky feeling.
> Once SW dropped their Prewallcovering primer, which I really liked, I tried the R35. After a couple of jobs I said no more, too much slip for me.
> SW has tried to convince me that their multipurpose latex primer has been re formulated for used as a wallpaper primer, na I will let someone else try that.


 I guess I'm the slacker with a heart of gold. Never got into that checking out the different materials thing. I muscle through jobs rather than change, I guess that's why I work alone. When friends work with me they say I put on too much paste... I wonder how their seams stick.



daArch said:


> 977 is an adequate prep coat, but for some reason I wasn't drop dead enthralled with it. Especially when I found it possible to buy my all time favorite Swing Wallpaper Prep Coat in this area.
> 
> Funny thing, over the last 40 plus years I've must have tried them all, but I started with Swing and am ending with it.


 Swing, again, never heard of it. The only reason I was in the NGPP was to receive advertisements so I could ignore them. Wait... "Swing"... wasn't that on Wayne's World or something?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

http://www.swingpaints.com/3107us_can.htm


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

chrisn said:


> http://www.swingpaints.com/3107us_can.htm


 I sure like the description, I'll look into it. Thanks.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Often, if I have no plans to go near my normal vendor for Swing, I will buy it through Jamestown Distributor. The shipping fees actually come out less than the sales tax, vehicle costs, and my time.

http://www.jamestowndistributors.co...=Circa+1850+Wallpaper+Prep-Coat+Primer+Sealer

I do not know WHY a marine supply carries wallpaper prep. And sometimes their supply is limited. But to have it delivered to my doorstep is wonderful.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Underdog said:


> It's a skim float of all purpose joint compound.
> I go with what's available, never seen 977 but I'll look for it.
> 
> 
> ...


The flip side of that approach: potentially turning a three-day job into a 5-6 day one. I get that it's only a possibility, but it's another one of those situations where you have to balance risks v. rewards.

"If you don't have time to do it right, when are you going to have time to do it over?"
-B. Rutten


----------



## guntastic (Mar 27, 2015)

For all the eager beavers... I would highly recommend to not paint the walls until fully dried but if you did paint the walls you would get a effect called mapping this is when the paint drys in places and where paint sits on the wet patches not soaking into plaster hence the word mapping .. not a pretty sight!!


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

guntastic said:


> For all the eager beavers... I would highly recommend to not paint the walls until fully dried but if you did paint the walls you would get a effect called mapping this is when the paint drys in places and where paint sits on the wet patches not soaking into plaster hence the word mapping .. not a pretty sight!!


 It was grass.


----------

